# re scape the 10 gallon



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

not finished yet this is what I have done so far. It might change by tomorrow..vals and hairgrass so far.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Man you stripped it down.. I did the samething as you with the rocks around a plant in the corner. Same side but mine is in the front. Looks good so far.. Im sure you will add more by tomarrow!


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

lo4life said:


> Man you stripped it down.. I did the samething as you with the rocks around a plant in the corner. Same side but mine is in the front. Looks good so far.. Im sure you will add more by tomarrow!


fo-shizzle


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Sweeeeeeeet!!!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

the old version looks way better right now but im sure when it grows in it will look great


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Can't wait to see what it looks like after it grows in!


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

Trigga said:


> the old version looks way better right now but im sure when it grows in it will look great


I hear you on that. I just needed a change and hopefully it works out.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

updates. and a shot for all the time these tanks take. This shot goes out to all the plant freaks...


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Cheers!!

Looks great


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Cheers!!
> 
> Looks great


Any ideas on re location?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Nope, looks interesting to me
I wanna see what it will look like down the road

The plant with the big leaves on the left--Is that a crypt, or an Anubias?


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Looks good as always ryan.. The last pic is the one Im talkin bout.. lol.. Jk Everything looks good man. I like how you raised the depth of the hairgrass up to make it look a little different.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Looks good as always ryan.. The last pic is the one Im talkin bout.. lol.. Jk Everything looks good man. I like how you raised the depth of the hairgrass up to make it look a little different.


Ya raising that area was the plan for the hairgrass. The Idea came to me from a par 3 hole up in tahoe ca. It was a elevated green and I thought it would be cool to raise the hairgrass. Once it grows in a little I will be shortening the length of the grass to make it more lawn like.

Please give any ideas I am always up for advice.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

It looks good how it is man. Let it grow in and that will be a sweet set up!


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Very nice as always ryan. Curious as to what the big leafed plant in the center back of the tank is.


----------

